# "The one who knows everything": Orochimaru



## harurisu (Jul 4, 2012)

Who's that ?

Edit: WaiT, is it Orochimaru ? ><


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 4, 2012)

*Orochimaru will return!!!*

And take the final villain status. 

His alice in Anko and Kabuto. I wonder how Sasuke is going to reds direct him.


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 4, 2012)

*orochimaru?*

how does sasuke plan to meet him?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, we've known this forever.

Totsuka sealed him away, it didn't kill him.

*Edit*: Lol, merge.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> And take the final villain status.
> 
> His alice in Anko and Kabuto. I wonder how Sasuke is going to reds direct him.



No, just no.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2012)

Apparently Orochimaru knows everything


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Apparently Orochimaru knows everything



Madara is the one who knows everything.

He is meeting up with Orochimaru before Madara.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 4, 2012)

Yup, Oro. The panel focused on Anko and her Curse Seal then. Maybe he is going to reap Oro out of her.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

i believe that he will meet with orochimaru, and then go for madara



or it could be a totally different entity, i dont know

then again, LOL, how will sasuke meet orochimaru?


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said that he's going to meet Orochimaru, and acts as if he's going to leave the cave. But Kabuto and Anko, who are the two most likely people to contain Orochimaru's remnants, are right there. So where is Orochimaru?

IS HE TOBI?!?!?!??!!!!!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it's Fugaku.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

*Orochimaru as final villain - fucking yes*

Apparently the scroll would allow "Hawks to rule the shinobi world" in a world where they already know Madara was revived and his incredible power and Oro is behind the scroll it seems.

I lost my hope with Kabuto being trolled like that but I regain it again in Orochimaru, either of them as FV (Kabuto or Oro) is excellent and the best choice for me. GO OROCHIMARU!

A man without a bloodline, a man that got himself what he got without being the son of kings (Kages) or nobles (Uchihas). My hope on a worthy FV has been revived. GO ORO!


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i believe that he will meet with orochimaru, and then go for madara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he knows how to undo the Totsuka seal with his EMS because of Uchiha Art of Random New Jutsus Out Of Ass


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

The final pages might imply that Orochimaru is Tobi.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

*This chapter pretty much confirmed Orochimaru's final villain status*

We don't know how he survived itachi's sword, but apparently he is the true mastermind of the entire series. I can only hope Orochimaru won't get trolled so easily this time around


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 4, 2012)

Tobi could be Orochimaru.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 4, 2012)

Unless Oro has multiple souls are something how is he gonna meet him ?


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru spilt himself in two.

The White Snake and Tobi The Invincible :amazed


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Then he is just more badass than ever if he duped the entire world under Tobi's persona.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Of course he survived Itachi's sword. It sealed him away, it didn't kill him. Sasuke has Itachi's eyes now - I bet he releases him.

Kabuto will then swallow him () and the battle shall continue.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

If he is sealed away. How's Sasuke going meet him since Itachi is gone for good now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Fucking yes 

Either Kabuto or Oro both are my favourite as villains and either of them is excellent for me. As Naruto is my favourite main char.

My 2 favourite characters one as main hero and the other main villain, FUCKING YES!

In Oro/Kabuto we trust! And if they merge into a single badass FV I am going to fucking orgasm


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 4, 2012)

Nah, he is gonna meet him in Toatsukas realm and Oro is gonna stay there, he can have all the knowledge he wants, before the Uchiha he is nothing.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

The last page implies that Tobi is Orochimaru. It doesn't make much sense but that's the implication.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 4, 2012)

This again?

Still not seeing it. Sorry. Sasuke wants him to do something.

As in: Sasuke wants him to change him so he can kill Madara.

I don't think Sasuke is going to take favors from Oro and then let him walk away.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

I would rather having Kabuto as the final villain considering Oro has a rather less than stellar record when he is up against a uchiha. At least Kabuto completely pwned Sasuke if not Itachi


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah watch as he trolls Uchihas taking the FV spot what I expected or expect in Kabuto I will see it realized in Oro, any of them as FV is excellent


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2012)

Totsuka no Tsurugi, part of Itachi's ocular power, which Sasuke now wields through Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan.

Sasuke's gonna release Orochimaru. Or maybe he'll be able to communicate with him through some Genjutsu nonsense.


----------



## Fay (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> The last page implies that Tobi is Orochimaru. It doesn't make much sense but that's the implication.



Please yes


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 4, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Totsuka no Tsurugi, part of Itachi's ocular power, which Sasuke now wields through Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan.
> 
> Sasuke's gonna release Orochimaru. Or maybe he'll be able to communicate with him through some Genjutsu nonsense.



I'm guessing this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't see the confirmation that the one who knows everything is Oro

Sauce could've meant that he will meet that one with Oro's help


----------



## arokh (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> The last page implies that Tobi is Orochimaru. It doesn't make much sense but that's the implication.



Uh.... How do you figure that? That would be completely ridiculous.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

maybe everyone will converge i one area naruto, sasuke, tobi, and madara


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 4, 2012)

RandomLurker said:


> Maybe he knows how to undo the Totsuka seal with his EMS because of Uchiha Art of Random New Jutsus Out Of Ass



Damn you beat me to it. I was assuming Sasuke knew how to break Totsuka's seal since he acquired Itachi's eyes after reading that dialogue...


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 4, 2012)

tobi can't be oro....going back, tobi was irritated at oro for knowing too much when kabuto was talking to tobi.....

i thought the shisui panel implied tobi is shisui and sasuke mumbling that shisui is still alive...

isn't it a given that orochimaru is alive because he was only sealed...so from that i'm assuming he will talk to oro by unsealing him, not implying that oro is tobi....

anyways, this chapter's a mind fuck...in a good way.


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 4, 2012)

I hope oro trolls him. he needs an ass whipping.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> I would rather having Kabuto as the final villain considering Oro has a rather less than stellar record when he is up against a uchiha. At least Kabuto completely pwned Sasuke if not Itachi



What if they merge?


----------



## MYJC (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> The last page implies that Tobi is Orochimaru. It doesn't make much sense but that's the implication.



Huh? How does it imply that?



PikaCheeka said:


> This again?
> 
> Still not seeing it. Sorry. Sasuke wants him to do something.
> 
> ...



Why would Sasuke want to kill Madara? I could see him wanting to kill Tobi, but I don't see what he'd have against the real Madara. If anything he probably wants to ask him some questions about the clan and Tobi.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

*So how exactly is Sasuke going to meet Orochimaru*

Is Oro hiding in Anko's body or he actually is Tobi all along. I have a feeling that Tobi could actually be Orochimaru. Both of them wants Sasuke, and both of them wants to destroy the fire village. This could turn out to be the biggest twist in the entire manga


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

So Orochimaru was just chilling inside a blissful genjutsu while everyone did the hard work for him?


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not getting the impression that Sasuke is going to stay in the cave for long. It seems he's going to meet Orochimaru somewhere else in the physical plane. (If it wasn't in the physical plane, then why would Sasuke need to get out of the cave?)

How is it possible that Orochimaru can still manifest himself in the physical world? It would be quite astounding if, after losing his mask, Tobi ripped off the skin of his face, revealing some long, black hair and white skin, and a Sharingan and a Rinnegan accented with some purple eyeshadow. 

Orochimaru with a Sharingan and a Rinnegan... What a bizarre, menacing thought. It doesn't seem likely, though. Tobi doesn't seem to like him in the first place.


----------



## Algol (Jul 4, 2012)

*OMG HE LIVES HE LIVES HE LIVES HE LIVES*

YESS!!!!!!!!!!

Edit: sorry for the double post, trying to get an official one going.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> The last page implies that Tobi is Orochimaru. It doesn't make much sense but that's the implication.



True. But Kishi would REALLY need to explain a few things, because it wouldnt really make sense at all. Like, why would Tobi curse at Orochimaru if it was him in the first place? Why would Tobi ask Kabuto for the mechanisms of Edo Tensei? And seemingly, Tobi was around when Orochimaru was still alive....so im curious at the explanation. But linking Tobi to Orochimaru makes perfect sense, because ORo was displayed as the only one experimenting on humans and being the only real scientist in the manga. During that time, the project "Tobi" could somehow have been created.


----------



## Jimnast (Jul 4, 2012)

No I think Orochimaru find out about someone who knows a lot, and that person is tobi and that's how kabuto found tobi because of that same scroll suigetsu found now, and his close relationship with Oro.  

I assume the scroll is ambiguous, and that's why it showed tobi and madara at the end, implying one of them knows truly all but he needs to speak to orochimaru to find out what he truly knows about tobi and madara. 

And as far as the story goes Tobi seems to be the one who knows a god damn lot. 

How he plans to get into contact with oro, that is up for debate.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

either Tobi or Madara.probably Madara but only after meeting with Oro.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

So where is Oro hiding now? Seems like Sasuke is pretty confident on where to find him


----------



## Jimnast (Jul 4, 2012)

Jimnast said:


> No I think Orochimaru find out about someone who knows a lot, and that person is tobi and that's how kabuto found tobi because of that same scroll suigetsu found now, and his close relationship with Oro.
> 
> I assume the scroll is ambiguous, and that's why it showed tobi and madara at the end, implying one of them knows truly all but he needs to speak to orochimaru to find out what he truly knows about tobi and madara.
> 
> ...




Having re-read the end of the chapter, assuming the translation is accurate. It sounds like he means Orochimaru is the one who knows everything.  

It's ambiguous to me actually.


----------



## Yuki (Jul 4, 2012)

Have you guys forgotten about the white snake at the end of the Itachi & Sasuke fight? Sure he may of got hit my ama, but when we saw it again it was just a shed skin.


----------



## Algol (Jul 4, 2012)

*[Official] Orochimaru Lives!*

Mods, sticky this mofo (please), and let's make this the official one. For those of us who've been here through it all, the return of Orochimaru is like Christmas, Hanukah, Chinese New Year, and every holdiay all wrapped in one for us NF'ers.

Let's all celebrate!


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

TH4N4T0S said:


> I'm not getting the impression that Sasuke is going to stay in the cave for long. It seems he's going to meet Orochimaru somewhere else in the physical plane. (If it wasn't in the physical plane, then why would Sasuke need to get out of the cave?)
> 
> How is it possible that Orochimaru can still manifest himself in the physical world? It would be quite astounding if, after losing his mask, Tobi ripped off the skin of his face, revealing some long, black hair and white skin, and a Sharingan and a Rinnegan accented with some purple eyeshadow.
> 
> Orochimaru with a Sharingan and a Rinnegan... What a bizarre, menacing thought. It doesn't seem likely, though. Tobi doesn't seem to like him in the first place.



What if Tobi is basically Orochimaru's version of Cell?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 4, 2012)

If Tobi is Orochimaru ... This would be a level *FAR BEYOND *trolling ...


----------



## Mariko (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> The final pages might imply that Orochimaru is Tobi.



never thought about that...

If the other one was a wood clone even Kabuto didn't notice...


Would be awesome!


----------



## Crona (Jul 4, 2012)

Am I the only that thinks Orochimaru somehow infused himself within Madara? How did they know Madara was an Edo?

And Kishi, doing the old "Orochimaru had this info.." card again.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

People didn't seriously think Orochimaru was dead, did they? He was clearly sealed away.


----------



## Algol (Jul 4, 2012)

aww come on mods 

if this is gonna be the official Orochimaru lives thread, at least make the title set that up haha

either way, this stuff is great!

kishi seriously redeemed himself a ton in my eyes just by this


----------



## JPongo (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm thinking Tobi is the one.

He did think to himself that he knew the limits of Kurama.


----------



## Illairen (Jul 4, 2012)

Of course tobi is not orochimaru...

Tobi distrusts orochimaru and sees him as a danger (Danzou fight: How much did you know orochimaru?) (When he met Kabuto: So you were sneaking around orochimaru...)


Tobi being oro is a stupid assumption.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jul 4, 2012)

LeeB123 said:


> Have you guys forgotten about the white snake at the end of the Itachi & Sasuke fight? Sure he may of got hit my ama, but when we saw it again it was just a shed skin.



Or the burned remains of the snake. I'm afraid the idea that the snake escaped doesn't provide a definite answer.

Even if the snake did escape, how would Sasuke know where it went? He appears to know where and how to meet Orochimaru.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jul 4, 2012)

Am I missing something or did Itachi never mention Madara as an Edo to Sasuke? How did he know that he was out there to begin with?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 4, 2012)

Jfizz said:


> Mods, sticky this mofo (please), and let's make this the official one. For those of us who've been here through it all, the return of Orochimaru is like Christmas, Hanukah, Chinese New Year, and every holdiay all wrapped in one for us NF'ers.
> 
> Let's all celebrate!





Oro's name mentioned and everything else is eclipsed, even Madara and the incoming juubi!


----------



## Ankit (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke might be talking about The Elder Son of Sage when he said he is going to meet who knows everything.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 4, 2012)

after he took his brother powers he can go to the place where Oro is sealed and talk to him


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

Ryugaisan said:


> Am I missing something or did Itachi never mention Madara as an Edo to Sasuke? How did he know that he was out there to begin with?



Maybe Kabuto told them in the explanation to Sasuke that was skipped over at the start of the battle. It would explain why Itachi suddenly started calling "Madara" Tobi again.


----------



## Rain (Jul 4, 2012)

Dat Orochimaru


----------



## Algol (Jul 4, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Oro's name mentioned and everything else is eclipsed, even Madara and the incoming juubi!



Haha well it's true. Seriously. The best villain of the whole series getting the freaking 'Itachi one-shot treatment'... now 200 chapters later is alive!!!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA I've waited 4 and a half years for this, I don't care about Tobi or Mada-what's-his-name or whatever... who?


----------



## BroKage (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Apparently the scroll would allow "Hawks to rule the shinobi world" in a world where they already know Madara was revived and his incredible power and Oro is behind the scroll it seems.


Put in that perspective, this scroll seems absolutely ridiculous. It's a wonder how (presumably) Kabuto glossed over it.


----------



## Zelavour (Jul 4, 2012)

It was a good chapter, my favorite villian is making a comeback!! 
I cant wait for the next chapter, does anyone have a time machine!?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Put in that perspective, this scroll seems absolutely ridiculous. It's a wonder how (presumably) Kabuto glossed over it.



Read my theory on Tobi being Orochimaru's backup plan it more or less would explain it, being Oro's backup perhaps he didnt trusted Tobi with that information or perhaps Kabuto just didnt used it because he knew if needed he could take control of Tobi via the scroll.

Or perhaps this isnt the end of Kabuto and he will use the knowledgement of the scroll.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Jul 4, 2012)

there are so many visuals of orochimaru singing the pop classic _genie in a bottle _ in my mind...


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 4, 2012)

There's hope for Oro yet!


----------



## Garfield (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that Orochimaru divvied himself up like Muu and only a part of him was totsuka'd. He's out there conquering villages while the armies are at war.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 4, 2012)

Oro turned himself into Cell and he can now regenerate from a single cell and become more powerful than before


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What if Tobi is basically Orochimaru's version of Cell?



It's possible, and it doesn't seem implausible. 

And I haven't been this hooked on this manga since... since time immemorial.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

adee said:


> I'm pretty sure that Orochimaru divvied himself up like Muu and only a part of him was totsuka'd. He's out there conquering villages while the armies are at war.



Except half of him calls himself "Tobi"...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 4, 2012)

I am pretty sure that Orochimaru isn't the one who knows everything. Sasuke probably want to see Orochimaru and ask him where or how can he meet "the one who knows everything".


----------



## Vergil642 (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Apparently the scroll would allow "Hawks to rule the shinobi world" in a world where they already know Madara was revived and his incredible power and Oro is behind the scroll it seems.
> 
> I lost my hope with Kabuto being trolled like that but I regain it again in Orochimaru, either of them as FV (Kabuto or Oro) is excellent and the best choice for me. GO OROCHIMARU!
> 
> A man without a bloodline, a man that got himself what he got without being the son of kings (Kages) or nobles (Uchihas). My hope on a worthy FV has been revived. GO ORO!



Never lose faith in the White Snake. Truly he is the symbol of immortality 

Wonder how Sasuke's gonna get him out of Totsuka's jar. Maybe this'll show that Itachi gave Sasuke the spiritual weapons, or he received them with Itachi's eyes.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 4, 2012)

this chapter is very good until they mentioned orocimaru 
how the fuck orocimaru still alive?? I think i just got mindfucked by kishi


----------



## Kusa (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru ,I missed him so much.

The most cool villain to be honest.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 4, 2012)

i think he means tobi, but wants to meet orochimau first


----------



## Summers (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> People didn't seriously think Orochimaru was dead, did they? He was clearly sealed away.



You! I gave up on him coming back cause of you, then this happens.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 4, 2012)

Jfizz said:


> Haha well it's true. Seriously. The best villain of the whole series getting the freaking 'Itachi one-shot treatment'... now 200 chapters later is alive!!!!!!! *AHAHAHAHAHAHA I've waited 4 and a half years for this, I don't care about Tobi or Mada-what's-his-name or whatever*... who?



well, me too in fact.... 

Oro's still the best villain Kishi's made in this manga. He knows it obviously, and that's a good thing.... 

now, KISHI, DON'T TROLLS ORO -and us- ONE MORE TIME!!!


----------



## mayumi (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru final villan makes so much sense. Let it be true.

Hopefully with return of his music theme aswll.

You know yamata no orochi attacking kushinada hime story? Ever since kushina's name was given I wondered if oro will play some role.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 4, 2012)

Oro is final villain material.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 4, 2012)

Banzai Orochimaru!!


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

I always voted for Orochimaru when his name was an option in final villain polls.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 4, 2012)

Obviously the greatest news of the day!


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 4, 2012)

juugo's bird friends, madara, orochimaru or tobi.

take your pick.


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 4, 2012)

They say Sasuke isn't evil and he's about to unseal Oro and set him on the world. 

BD


----------



## kiroisenko (Jul 4, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> how does sasuke plan to meet him?



Perhaps Sasuke knows how to unseal him from Totsuka.


----------



## Bender (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru knows "everything"? So he knows whether the chicken or the egg came first?


----------



## emanresu (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru will turn to the good side and aid Konoha.  this is awesome news


----------



## eHav (Jul 4, 2012)

super excited about the return of oro!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2012)

I've gotta ask: Where are you guys getting this connection between Tobi and Orochimaru?


----------



## Mariko (Jul 4, 2012)

SaiST said:


> I've gotta ask: Where are you guys getting this connection between Tobi and Orochimaru?





Maybe from the knowledge we have about kishi's tendency to make senseless twists....


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

SaiST said:


> I've gotta ask: Where are you guys getting this connection between Tobi and Orochimaru?



Sasuke says that he's going to see the man who knows everything, who is Orochimaru. But _Tobi_ is the man who knows everything about the Uchiha clan and Konoha. Also, the bottom of the last page implies that Sasuke is going to either Tobi or Madara. Of those two, Tobi is the one much more likely to be Orochimaru.

Finally, it was reading the scroll that tipped Sasuke off. If the scroll contained the Eye of the Moon plan, Sasuke could have realized that it was Orochimaru's plan all along... which meant that he was Tobi.

It's left just vague enough to confuse us but the implication is there. The mask will come off and Orochimaru's face will be underneath... or Obito's because Orochimaru stole it.


----------



## Kage (Jul 4, 2012)

i wonder why he bothered with a cute nickname if it's just orochimaru he wants to see.

maybe there's something equivalent to the great toad sage in hawk form idk.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Sasuke says that he's going to see the man who knows everything, who is Orochimaru. But _Tobi_ is the man who knows everything about the Uchiha clan and Konoha. Also, the bottom of the last page implies that Sasuke is going to either Tobi or Madara. Of those two, Tobi is the one much more likely to be Orochimaru.
> 
> Finally, it was reading the scroll that tipped Sasuke off. If the scroll contained the Eye of the Moon plan, Sasuke could have realized that it was Orochimaru's plan all along... which meant that he was Tobi.
> 
> It's left just vague enough to confuse us but the implication is there. The mask will come off and Orochimaru's face will be underneath... or Obito's because Orochimaru stole it.


... You're uh... Making quite a few leaps there, Marsala.

I took that last page as an indicator of Sasuke/Taka becoming the third power—alongside Tobi 'n Madara—of this war; hence, the chapter's title.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

SaiST said:


> ... You're uh... Making quite a few leaps there, Marsala.
> 
> I took that last page as an indicator of Sasuke/Taka becoming the third power?alongside Tobi 'n Madara?of this war; hence, the chapter's title.



But then why is Orochimaru "the one who knows everything"? Tobi is the only one who knows everything. He attacked Konoha. He helped kill the clan. He learned Madara's secrets. He is leading the war.


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> But then why is Orochimaru "the one who knows everything"? Tobi is the only one who knows everything. He attacked Konoha. He helped kill the clan. He learned Madara's secrets. He is leading the war.



Oro and the one who knows everything seems to be two different entities.

Sasuke wants something from Oro, then he?ll meet with the one who knows everything.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

Legendary Uchiha said:


> Oro and the one who knows everything seems to be two different entities.
> 
> Sasuke wants something from Oro, then he?ll meet with the one who knows everything.



That's overly complicated considering that the manga is almost done. Sasuke has to find Orochimaru, confront him, then go to "the one who knows everything". The final battles will be over by then.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

here
Mangateers trans makes it sounds like oro isnt the one but he needs Oro to help him meet the one who knows everything.
perhaps sasuke thinks oro can revive RS?


----------



## 青月光 (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> That's overly complicated considering that the manga is almost done. Sasuke has to find Orochimaru, confront him, then go to "the one who knows everything". The final battles will be over by then.



When I re-read this page:


*Spoiler*: __ 



here




I thought they were two different entities. Sasuke first says " The one... who knows everything..." then he says "*Anyway* there is a certain guy i have to meet". He differenciates between the two, at least that?s what I understood.

It seems that Oro will "open" the path to the one who knows everything.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 4, 2012)

If Sasuke is going to release Oro from that blissful illusory sealing world, then Oro is going to be very piss off since the Uchiha brothers stop him from fulfilling his goal & taking him away from a blissful existence.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 4, 2012)

TO THE TEMPLE OF OROCHIMARU! 

Then it's off to Madara.


----------



## gawsome (Jul 4, 2012)

I've never said this before but if Tobi turns out to be Orochimaru I will stop reading this manga. It would disgust me - the worst sort of writing. Orochimaru is an awesome character, don't get me wrong, but as final villain? How could he have been Tobi? It doesn't fit at all. Here's why:

i) Tobi's first appearance predates Orochimaru's death. Tobi has always had a Sharingan. Did Orochimaru actually already have a sharingan which he transplanted out whenever he had screen time? 

ii) Orochimaru has no way of knowing the contents of the Uchiha tablet unless someone with sharingan, MS and Rin specifically told them all about it. What, living Madara told Orochimaru all of this? That seams really likely. Or perhaps it was Nagato? Nonsense. 

_All of the knowledge we have about Juubi / Tsuki No Mei / Rikudou comes from Tobi - until, that is, ET Madara appears._ 

iii) Tobi knows, and relates, all of his experiences from a personal, Uchiha point of view, with knowledge that only an insider of the clan would have. If he isn't an Uchiha or intrinsically connected to Madara somehow it's just terrible writing.

iv) Sasuke has, potentially, all of the keys to suppress / dominate Orochimaru. EMS, possibly Itachi's Susano'o items, Uchiha ass-pull #32 or whatever, Orochimaru can't stand up to it. He hasn't shown anything like that ability. The manga has moved on...and we've already establised that Uchiha's are nightmares for Oro.

Far more likely is that this will be just what Sasuke says, a chat. Maybe it will involve freeing Oro from Totsuka. Maybe they'll strike a bargain. Maybe he'll be reincarnated through the curse seal. Maybe he'll inherit Kabuto's body. Maybe Kabuto and Oro will fight sasuke together and _that_ will prove Sasuke's first EMS test.

But he is NOT Tobi. Or the FV. He can't be. He's totally awesome and I dig that he's going to have a good deal more panel time na dplot relevance. It couldvery well be a pivotal moment in Sasuke's path to the final fight / redemption. And it will probably be less lame than Itachi's reappearance.


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

Ryugaisan said:


> Am I missing something or did Itachi never mention Madara as an Edo to Sasuke? How did he know that he was out there to begin with?



jugo's bird told him that someone called madara is still active in edo form...jugo then told it to sasuke...that one statement is enough for sasuke to infer that
tobi is not madara,as you have to die first before edo-tensied...
now how a small bird managed to get that info so quickly is beyond the imagination realm..

i agree with what some other people said....sasuke will enter totsuka's dimension to meet with oro...sasuke himself has his own S/T jutsu after all...we have seen it only once...in his fight with deidara,he teleported along with manda...that's a incredible feat easily ignored by readers....to do a S/T jutsu along with such big flesh...only 4th has better feat,he did it with kyubi...


----------



## gnubbb (Jul 4, 2012)

i have only read one translation yet but anyway: It seems to my that Sasuke want Oro to DO something so that he can meet somebody. My personal guess would be that he will make Oro revive someone who has all the intel on the Uchiha AND Konoha to give him some special information he seeks. What exactly that might be is uncertain yet so i wont speculate here.
More interesting is the question who he would like to meet. Since all the former Hokages are sealed inside the Shinigami only a hand full of candidates remain:

-Danzo: no need for explanation... he would not share information willingly but i guess fuda tags would do the job

-Izuna: especially concerning Uchiha history a valuable source

-Shisui: could give him his personal perspective about the uchiha coup

-Sasukes Father(forgot his name): same reason as Shisui


so these are my wild guesses


----------



## Crona (Jul 4, 2012)

I remember back when Madara was summoned, and he referred to someone as "him" and everyone thought he meant Orochimaru


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

SaiST said:


> I've gotta ask: Where are you guys getting this connection between Tobi and Orochimaru?



wishful thinking,what else....

kishi knows the tendency of his readers...that's why he makes it BIIIG before trolling...


----------



## witchking (Jul 4, 2012)

you guys are forgetting something important (or maybe its not important and im being an idiot anyway) remember when itachi fought sasuke? itachi pushed sasuke to the edge, sasuke had no choice but to use the full power of the curse mark that orochimaru placed on him and in using this orochimaru came out. 

As well as giving the curse mark orochimaru placed a part of him inside the person he gave the mark too, anko is there, and she has the curse mark, maybe sasuke wants to activate it. it would seem the most reasonable way to talk to orochimaru dont u think?


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

witchking said:


> you guys are forgetting something important (or maybe its not important and im being an idiot anyway) remember when itachi fought sasuke? itachi pushed sasuke to the edge, sasuke had no choice but to use the full power of the curse mark that orochimaru placed on him and in using this orochimaru came out.
> 
> As well as giving the curse mark orochimaru placed a part of him inside the person he gave the mark too, anko is there, and she has the curse mark, maybe sasuke wants to activate it. it would seem the most reasonable way to talk to orochimaru dont u think?



nope...

read the manga properly....he never put part of him to anybody he gave the curse mark....the enzyme behind the mark itself originated from jugo's body...oro simply used that..

sasuke absorbed oro,his case was clearly different...


----------



## witchking (Jul 4, 2012)

true, but they did show the curse mark in the last page of the manga, im sure it was some clue, well, nothing to do but wait until next week lol


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru is the greatest villain in the manga, deserves to be FV.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 4, 2012)

witchking said:


> you guys are forgetting something important (or maybe its not important and im being an idiot anyway) remember when itachi fought sasuke? itachi pushed sasuke to the edge, sasuke had no choice but to use the full power of the curse mark that orochimaru placed on him and in using this orochimaru came out.
> 
> As well as giving the curse mark orochimaru placed a part of him inside the person he gave the mark too, anko is there, and she has the curse mark, maybe sasuke wants to activate it. it would seem the most reasonable way to talk to orochimaru dont u think?



i would actually like that

if Oro wasnt in the living world it would be neat way to get to him

but i have another theory as to where Oro might be


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 4, 2012)

madara is orochimaru


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2012)

Well yes, besides Madara, Tobi and even Oonoki due to his long life Orochimaru is one of those individuals that knows everything about the shinobi world thanks to all the data he gathered. Plus since like 2009 we've been getting hints of him being involved in Danzou's Sharingan arm and having connections with Tobi and much more.

As for the chapter's title, I take it as a reference to him. He is the third power, the new factor to be taken in account after Tobi and Madara and could now change everything.


----------



## PDQ (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Sasuke says that he's going to see the man who knows everything, who is Orochimaru. But _Tobi_ is the man who knows everything about the Uchiha clan and Konoha. But then why is Orochimaru "the one who knows everything"? Tobi is the only one who knows everything. He attacked Konoha. He helped kill the clan. He learned Madara's secrets. He is leading the war.


Tobi doesn't know "everything".  Orochimaru, and by extension Kabuto, is constantly surprising Tobi/Madara with how much they know.  Orochimaru/Kabuto is the one who always seems to know everything.
a lot of help
a lot of help

In fact, Tobi constantly refers to Orochimaru in the third person when thinking to himself and is surprised by him:
a lot of help
Since it's internal monologue, there's no reason for him to be lying.


> Also, the bottom of the last page implies that Sasuke is going to either Tobi or Madara. Of those two, Tobi is the one much more likely to be Orochimaru.


Actually the bottom of the page seems to be indicative of the title "the three powers".  Sasuke is a power along with Tobi and Madara.  The panel above showing Anko's cursed seal right when Sasuke says Orochimaru couldn't be killed so easily suggests she might be how he revives Orochimaru.


> Finally, it was reading the scroll that tipped Sasuke off. If the scroll contained the Eye of the Moon plan, Sasuke could have realized that it was Orochimaru's plan all along... which meant that he was Tobi.


The scroll also could've revealed a way to revive Orochimaru from any Cursed Seal.



auem said:


> read the manga properly....he never put part of him to anybody he gave the curse mark....the enzyme behind the mark itself originated from jugo's body...oro simply used that..



While you're right that absorbing Oro did help in Sasuke's case, you should reread the manga properly yourself.
While it started with Jugo, it seems that the cursed seal does involve Orochimaru's power.  
a lot of help
The whole reason Anko is even there is because Kabuto is using *Orochimaru's* chakra from her body.  If the CS was only Juugo's power, there's no reason Kabuto would be able to use it.
Hence it disappeared from Sasuke after Orochimaru was sealed.  
I doubt it's a coincidence that Orochimaru gave all his potential containers a cursed seal.  It likely made the process of transference easier by implanting a bit of himself already.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Apparently the scroll would allow "Hawks to rule the shinobi world" in a world where they already know Madara was revived and his incredible power and Oro is behind the scroll it seems.
> 
> I lost my hope with Kabuto being trolled like that but I regain it again in Orochimaru, either of them as FV (Kabuto or Oro) is excellent and the best choice for me. GO OROCHIMARU!
> 
> A man without a bloodline, a man that got himself what he got without being the son of kings (Kages) or nobles (Uchihas). My hope on a worthy FV has been revived. GO ORO!


Stop being such a bandwaggoner! You ditched him easily enough when kabuto showed up; you liking oro now is an insult to true oro fans

Pe?a Nieto 2012!


----------



## jacamo (Jul 4, 2012)

BAD BD said:


> madara is orochimaru



doubt it... Madara didnt know who Kabuto was


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jul 4, 2012)

I can only think of two outcomes which the majoritty of you have already covered.

1) Sauske has received itachis spiritual weapons and will some how reverse summon orochimaru or talk to him via some genjutsu realm.

2) Orochimaru is not truely dead and one of his snakes escaped the sealing process or amaterusa. Which I think is the more plausable theory.

I don't think Tobi has anything to do with orochimaru since he has thought as orochimaru as a pita snooping around


----------



## Ackwell (Jul 4, 2012)

FINAL VILLIAN!
Ku Ku Ku. 
Great day indeed.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 4, 2012)

Seems Oro wasn't done after-all. Interesting.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 4, 2012)

There is a possibility of Tobi being Orochimaru...


----------



## Recal (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't lie, I'm fucking psyched about this. No idea where it's gonna go, but that's the way I like it.


----------



## Summers (Jul 4, 2012)

This chapter felt short but it was a great set-up chapter. Getting alot of stuff out of the way. Meaning jam-packed chapter is coming up next week or then one after.

Ooniki reaffirmed that Kages can not back down, some fear shown from Mei.
Naruto still confident, has some KCM chakra.
Juubi is coming.
Sasuke got scroll met with 2 hawk members, +Going to see Oro 

Next 3 weeks going to be wild as hell, this chapter is just guess work, trying to predict what`s going to happen, but the others will be WTF, chaos and trying to wrap our heads around the reveals. Just the method sasuke uses to see Oro will yield a page worth of threads.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 4, 2012)

Karin knows everything. 

Anyway oro lives on in kabuto,So his cells can be extracted.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 4, 2012)

The one that knows everything is Rikudou sennin.

Sasuke just needs Orochimaru to resurrect him.


----------



## Chuain (Jul 4, 2012)

You know, I'm thinking the complete opposite of everyone else and am going to go with both Tobi and Orochimaru are clones of Madara. The only difference is that Oro is a failed clone, while Tobi has Uchiha powers. Tobi is not aware that Oro is also a clone. Oro knows that tobi is also a clone. It would also make Orochimaru's obsession with Uchiha more sensible in a way, the powers he should have but doesn't. It would also explain why Orochimaru knows all of Tobi's buisness when he clearly shouldn't. It would also explain why Madara seemed to know about Oro , that would make perfect sense if he created him.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2012)

So just about everyone is making a final appearance?

I do have faith now that we will see the kages and maybe even Danzo again. He especially has been hyped up in the last few chapters.


----------

